# Texas Mid Coast South Post 20' Freeze Observations.



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

SMG said:


> Used to fish these areas: POC, CC, Rockport-Aransas. Have not been able to get down for awhile and I am curious what people think year-over-year.
> 1. Was the damage overstated or is the fishery just fine?
> 2. Has there been an observable resurgence or degradation of Marine vegetation to include shoreline grass, spartina, turtle mangrove, etc?
> 3. How are your catch counts compared to prior seasons?
> ...


1 I do not think the damage was overstated. The trout were hit hard. 
2 the mangroves are the most visible result. I would guess 95% of the mangroves are dead. I would love say the grass is filling in where the mangroves were but I don’t think it is. The subsurface vegetation doesn’t seem to have changed. 
3 I would say that my trout catch was reduced by 75%. I really have not caught any dinks this year. I have caught more redfish, probably because I started specifically targeting them. 
4 I did not keep a trout until last week. 
Chip


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I flyfish for Redfish out of Seadrift, so rarely catch trout. My Redfish numbers have been okay. Fall fishing didn't seem as "Epic" as usual, and I saw fewer pods in the areas I fish (The marsh between power lake and twin lakes)
As stated above, the mangroves were decimated. I saw a few patches growing back, but it's going to take a decade to get them back provided we don't have another big freeze. Here's a pic of my son with a 29" he caught two weeks ago. Notice the Mangroves. Sea grass seems okay. He caught 6 fish in 2 days and we kept 2 on Sunday for dinner. First fish we've kept this year. This time of year, we're usually getting double-digit hookup days.


----------

